# Executive Positions with MOPH



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*2coolers: this is fyi - - MOPH is located in Springfield VA (just south of Arlington; not far from Quantico VA or DC

I have no further info other than what's posted below 
- - positions are current as of Feb 2nd

best wishes !

Senior Executive Positions*
Military Order of the Purple Heart (MOPH) a non-profit VSO headquartered in Springfield, VA is currently accepting applications for the following positions located in Springfield, VA.

*Assistant National Adjutant

*The individual selected will assist in the day to day operations of the National Headquarters assisting in a wide range of daily operations and in the preparation, approval and signing of all warrants in accordance with approved budget. Applicants must be Veterans with Purple Heart and MOPH membership will be required. BS/BA and/or formal education/experience in a senior/middle level military service/corporate position sufficient to substantially demonstrate abilities to perform the minimum required duties in a national membership organization.

*Assistant National Service Director

*The selected individual oversees the nationwide training program for 100+ Service Officers as well as assists in managing the National Service Program. The selected individual will be a Purple Heart recipient and have demonstrated knowledge of DVA programs. Three to five years experience with in-house training programs desirable. Applicants must be Veterans with Purple Heart and MOPH membership will be required.
Note: Selected individuals must reside in the Washington, DC metropolitan area.

For consideration please submit Cover Letter, Resume, DD214 and salary requirements to MOPH HQ, Attn: Human Resources, 5413-B Backlick Road, Springfield, VA 22151 or email:
[email protected]


----------

